# 80Gb to 500Gb estimated size 147hours (69 more)? doesnt sound right



## Xlrator (Feb 20, 2005)

I just used mfstools 2.0 and upgraded my 80gb TCD649080 to a Seagate DB35 500Gb drive. I was expecting a larger expansion than 147 hours or 69 more!

My command

```
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
```
I used the interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions.

What did I do wrong?

I assume I could do it again using different flags. (the original drive is still untouched??)

Thanks for any help

Ben


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Try it again with 250 swap file instead of 127, then run tpip after the restore:

*tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdb*


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Xlrator said:


> I just used mfstools 2.0 and upgraded my 80gb TCD649080 to a Seagate DB35 500Gb drive. I was expecting a larger expansion than 147 hours or 69 more!
> 
> My command
> 
> ...


Did you try the new drive in your TiVo, if not try that first as the -S does not mean anything when it comes to record time so use -s 127 unless you get the new version of MStool that take care of the -S problem. Look Here Good luck.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

What boot disk did you use? You need to use the LBA48 aware disk from dvrupgrade.com or weaknees.com. If you don't the drive is seen as 137GB which is about what the hours indicate.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

wscannell said:


> What boot disk did you use? You need to use the LBA48 aware disk from dvrupgrade.com or weaknees.com. If you don't the drive is seen as 137GB which is about what the hours indicate.


I second this. (I am also not a fan of tpip and a larger swap either.)


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

supasta said:


> I second this. (I am also not a fan of tpip and a larger swap either.)


You may not be a fan but it does work. Done it many times.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

funtoupgrade said:


> You may not be a fan but it does work. Done it many times.


I hope that I did not portray that I do not believe that the method works, as you are absolutely right that it does. It is a viable option for the OP in this case.

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdX (/dev/hdY) | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ (/dev/hdZZ)


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

When is a larger swap recomended? I have 2 250's in my hr10-250 and am just curious. If the swap file is to small what could or would happen?


----------



## Xlrator (Feb 20, 2005)

I just used the MFS Tools 2.0 disk that I used to upgrade my other TiVo a couple years back. I just burned LBA48 4.04. So by using this code with LBA48 it will get me what I want?


```
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdX (/dev/hdY) | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ (/dev/hdZZ)
```


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Yup.

The newest versions of mfstools allows supports for large drives over 137 GB.


----------



## Xlrator (Feb 20, 2005)

OK. Thanks guys. I ran the string with LBA48 and I was expecting it to take 3+ hours like last time to restore. Took 2 or 3 minutes and the TiVo is back up and running with 582 hours!

Thanks Supasta.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The difference between the first time you ran (with -Tao) and this time is you just copied the system and settings without programs. You will see the programs in the Now Playing list, but they will not play because they are not there. However, you might be lucky and the programs copied on your first attempt are in the right place.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow this is Live.. I need some help guys i have my 160gb up in running however the system info shows it as 28hr and i'm guessing this helps change the Allocation value some how but, i'm only experienced in online Linux and in need of help.. One other question is... Is it possible to make a multi .iso on cd i am down to one cd and might try the Zipper


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

mfsadd -x /dev/hdX where X is the proper drive letter.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I should clarify a little bit on my setup I'm using Mfslive and this is my current setup


hda: dvd
hdb: cdrom
hdc: tivo drive
hdd: target (160gb drive)


I've think i got the just of things but, the issue i'm having is the bak file can someone clarify to me what this do? 

I have a sata drive installed in my pc and wonder if it can effect the command for MFSlive


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Xlrator said:


> OK. Thanks guys. I ran the string with LBA48 and I was expecting it to take 3+ hours like last time to restore. Took 2 or 3 minutes and the TiVo is back up and running with 582 hours!
> 
> Thanks Supasta.


No problem, glad to help.



wscannell said:


> The difference between the first time you ran (with -Tao) and this time is you just copied the system and settings without programs. You will see the programs in the Now Playing list, but they will not play because they are not there. However, you might be lucky and the programs copied on your first attempt are in the right place.


Correct. The string I gave will simply copy the image including the systems settings and so on...no programs. You will have to simply go through and delete all the programs in the NPL because there are no files associated with them. It is IMO a small price to pay (losing your programs) in this case, now that the TIVo is up and running.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

wscannell said:


> mfsadd -x /dev/hdX where X is the proper drive letter.


I'm using mftools 2.0 cd and typed in

mfstool mfsadd /dev/hdc -x

Where hdc is where the target drive is and it gave me this:

Current estimated standalone size 33hr

nothing to add


----------

